
Show HN: Get Ethereum-based Sudokoin by claiming solved sudokus - jraedisch
https://github.com/sudokoin/sudokoin
======
fiatjaf
That's great, but I imagine that any computer can solve thousands of sudoku
boards in a few seconds, so anyone can claim all the sudokoins easily using
that.

~~~
jraedisch
True. But that will only make sense when the rewarded Sudokoin are worth more
than the transaction fee.

